# Great news on the homefront



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Here in good old Tyler Texas the storms keep passing through and with no end in sight for many areas here in Texas I pray for everyone affected by the flood waters. The good news in all of this is that my wife and I will be adding to our fleet of 3 daughters! I hoping for a boy but as long as the kid is health that's what counts! Should be due in January right around my grandfathers birthday. It's funny how things happen when you quit trying you get what you want!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the upcoming hunting partner.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats! Stay afloat down there in the rainy country.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks yall!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on the new Baby coming---Jan 26th would be a good Day That 's Mine 68 years ago-Good luck for a Son-------------------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coming addition to your family !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the good news

who cares if its a boy or girl,as long as the baby is healthy

im sure you will have one that looks up to you with the love and admiration that a child has for their parents and will make you proud of them

besides, girls can do everything a boy can do

well maybe not write their name in the snow,or where you live,in the sand :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and the family on the addition !


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Sgb- my daughters already do everything boys do plus all the girl stuff. I took my oldest turkey hunting in Missouri when I was stationed there and she had to wear a pink tutu and I didn't care because we were in a ground blind. Took her deer hunting this past fall and it was a princess dress with black and pink cowgirl boots with a camp hat and jacket! Now all she wants to do is hunt coyotes! I may teach her how to shoot sooner than later


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you dont need a boy

you got the best of both worlds with girls like that


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

congrats...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's refreshing to hear someone so excited about bringing a new person into the world. Congrats, Dad!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dont forget

we will be expecting cigars when the day comes :wink:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations to you and mom. Nothing greater in life than a child born.



sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> dont forget
> 
> we will be expecting cigars when the day comes :wink:


And the big ones too. lol


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great news, looking forward to hear the announcement of the birth.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Backwoods cigars good with yall!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new soon to come addition. I got a feeling with all the bad weather you guys have been having there will probably be a spike in the birth rate early next year....lol................

here's my order for the new arrival.....






​​
* LA GLORIA CUBANA*


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats! I love cigars, just can't smoke just one so I have avoid them. :frown2:


----------

